# Other work



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

We here are plumbers, but how many actually depend on it for a living? What other trades do you rely on to fill in with?

me? Framing, remodeling, roofing, siding and so on.


----------



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

Concrete,Framing


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

I depend on plumbing for my living. I did a little lawn care when I first got into the local to try to make ends meet. But as the raises came in and the hours I have no other time in my day... or weekends for that matter.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

For now, I rely on plumbing to pay my bills, I do it full time. I also design and build race car chassis, at the moment that business is not very active, and I buy,sell, and restore machine guns and exotic firearms. If you have a class 3 license I can give you a good price on Korean made full auto AK-47's.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> I buy,sell, and restore machine guns and exotic firearms. If you have a class 3 license I can give you a good price on Korean made full auto AK-47's.


Is that the same as a "FFL"?


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

USP45 said:


> Is that the same as a "FFL"?


Some states refer to it as that, why, I have no idea, the license is federal, it's issued by the BATF.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

OK, here in VA its a FFL.


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

I concentrate on plumbing and or pipefitting


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

find all the other trades ot be beneath me. Plumbing is a profession. Nail hammering is a job.:yes:


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

At 44 bucks an hour, plumbing is all my wife needs me to do to maintain the lifestyle to which she has become accustomed


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

44 an hour??
I have not done that for about 5 years. 85.00 an hour and a 1 hour minimum.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

USP45 said:


> 44 an hour??
> I have not done that for about 5 years. 85.00 an hour and a 1 hour minimum.


He's union and works for someone else, that is his hourly wage.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Nevermind, I answered my own question.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Strictly plumbing for me, plumbing wears me out at the end of the day, don't have time for other work.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

To answer this thread. Plumbing takes ALL my time. I make my living exclusively from service plumbing. I believe in capitalist specialization. That way I'll always be in demand and not a 'jack of all trades, master of none' that many 'handymen' are.:whistling2:


----------



## Double-A (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm trying to take over the world. Seems to be working better now, so I don't plumb much anymore.

It is tough however, when no one really knows that I'm in charge. But I was the one that decided red lights should be red and not purple. So I've made some progress.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Double-A said:


> But I was the one that decided red lights should be red and not purple. So I've made some progress.


You referring to tail lights? 
If so, I hate them too. Red is red


----------



## Double-A (Aug 17, 2008)

Just red lights in general. You can do that when you take over the world. Now if I can just get the French to fall in line....


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Double-A said:


> Just red lights in general. You can do that when you take over the world. Now if I can just get the French to fall in line....


Enjoy your poutine.


----------



## jeffc (Jul 8, 2008)

plumbing and backflow testing full time. working around the house part-time


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I want to have my wife make some poutine for me. As if I need more fries, cheese curds and gravy in my life.


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

I have decided to re-intoduce myself to plumbing service work. I used to enjoy figuring out what others could not but got away from it. However, as time goes by, I am getting back it it more and more and starting to see what I have missed. I feel like Gregory House again. Finding out what others cannot is a great feeling.


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

Plumbing is my support. But I also repair computers and get a few extra bucks doing that when plumbing is slow. I do the computers because I enjoy it and like the challenge. I bring a lot of dead ones to life., sometimes by accident.


----------

